# New addition to our family



## sgarelick (Jun 13, 2011)

Just brought home our new 9 week old puppy on Sunday (8/7). The puppy had a 9+ hour car ride (appox. 4.5 with the breeder and 4.5 with me) in order to make it home. I was terrified that he'd cry and whine the whole ride home be he was perfect in his crate and slept most of the way. We don't have a name yet but we're still working on it. Picking a name seems to be so hard since my kids can't agree on anything. Hopefully we'll come up with something soon.

So far, he's been an ideal puppy. He already knows the "potty" command and will most of the times pee on command. He's only had a few accidents in the house so we're well on the way to potty training. I joked with a friend that I'd have him potty trained in a week and who knows; we might just make it. He also sleeps in his crate at night with almost no whining. He still seems to get up every 2-3 hours but at least he's not howling or crying.

Vizsla puppies are the cutest things in the world. All the vet techs were popping in the room to say high and give the puppy hugs and kisses.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all your wonderful posts. I've been following the posts for months (before getting the puppy) and feel armed with all the information I need to raise a happy and healthy puppy.

--Steve


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Steve,

Have fun. The adventure begins!

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrat's on your new addition, and take advantage of this stage where you can catch him and pick him up.
Treat him with love, affection and gentle, yet consitent correction. Feed him well and he'll almost raise himself. Well, with maybe a little help.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition to the fam. We're new Vizsla owners as well and got ours approximately 2.5 weeks ago. Enjoy the experience. Ours has been a blast!

Just out of curiosity, where did you get your Vizsla?


----------



## sgarelick (Jun 13, 2011)

I got him from Top Stock Vizslas (www.topstockvizslas.com). Doug Horn is the breeder and he was a pleasure to work with. Very informative and obviously raises some best of breed Vizslas. Doug is in Tennessee and I'm in Maryland so he agreed to meet me in Roanoke VA for the drop off.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations to Steve and family on your new Vizsla puppy! Be sure to let us know when you have decided on a name, and also, post some pictures when you can! Your dog will delight you for years to come... ;D


----------



## sgarelick (Jun 13, 2011)

Here are some pics. I'll post more when I have them.


----------

